# Connecting a loader to my Super A



## sqqqrly (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Just bought a loader with a hydraulic loader for my super A. This is an original equipment loader, and I have all the parts and hyd. lines. No welds and the cylinders look OK.

I am not sure how to hook up the hydraulic lines. I have two 3/4" lines. 

On the tractor there is a large plug on the left side and a manifold on the right with three plugs(?) in it.

https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/webparts/main.php

Anyone have some help for me to hook this thing up? 

Thanks


----------

